# Internationals Seminars



## Bob White (Jul 17, 2006)

[FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica][/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica]This is a post that Vishal Shukla put on the Kenponet. I hope to see many of you there. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica][/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica][/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica][/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica]As many of you know there are some great seminars scheduled for Friday July 28 at the Internationals. Some of Kenpos finest are volunteering their time to teach and support a great cause. For a mere $50 investment you get 5 hours of top notch instruction and the opportunity to support a worthy cause. All proceeds from the seminars will be donated to the Royal Families Kids Camp (http://www.rfkc.org).

The seminar schedule is as follows:

12:00  1:00
Session 1 = Captain Ron Sanchez
Session 2 = Jeff Newton

1:00  2:00
Session 1 = Pat Salantri
Session 2 = Jamie Matthews and Jack Felton

2:00  3:00
Session 1 = Angelo Collado
Session 2 = Tom Kelly

3:00  4:00
John Sepulveda

4:00  5:00
Mike Pick

5:00  6:00
Ron Chapel

Following these great seminars, Mr. Paul Dye will be hosting The Line. 

This is a fantastic group of instructors with a lot on history at the Internationals. There are former Grand Champions in Fighting (Matthews, Newton and Felton), Forms (Collado), and Self Defense (Salantri and Dye). There are 3 people who helped run the Internationals with Mr. Parker (Sepulveda, Kelly and Chapel). There are people like Mr. Pick and Captain Sanchez who have faced real life and death situations and lived to talk about it. 

Every one of these instructors has a wealth of knowledge and is worth the price of admission.

I look forward to seeing many of you there. Registration details can be found at http://www.longbeachikc.com

Respectfully yours,
Vishal Shukla

[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica]*Scoring disabled*. You must be logged in to score posts.[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica]*Respond to this message* [/FONT]
Visitors since April 1999


----------

